# Why does FreeBSD not know my USB disk?



## sw2wolf (Aug 17, 2011)

After plugged, the USB disk cannot be recognized by FreeBSD as there is no "/dev/da*".

```
>ls /dev/ 
 acd0 ad4s5 console kbd0@ msdosfs/ stdin@ ttyv8 ugen1.1@ 
 acpi ad4s6 consolectl kbd1@ null stdout@ ttyv9 ugen1.2@ 
 ad4 ad4s7 ctty kbdmux0 nvidia0 sysmouse ttyva urandom@ 
 ad4s1 ad4s8 devctl klog nvidiactl ttyv0 ttyvb usb/ 
 ad4s2 ad4s9 devstat kmem pci ttyv1 ttyvc usbctl 
 ad4s3 ata dsp0.0 log@ psm0 ttyv2 ttyvd vboxdrv0 
 ad4s3a atkbd0 dsp0.1 mdctl ptmx ttyv3 ttyve xpt0 
 ad4s3b audit fd/ mem pts/ ttyv4 ttyvf zero 
 ad4s3d bpf fido midistat random ttyv5 ufsid/ 
 ad4s3e bpf0@ geom.ctl mixer0 sndstat ttyv6 ugen0.1@ 
 ad4s3f bpsm0 io mixer1 stderr@ ttyv7 ugen0.2@ 

 >uname -a 
 FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #2: Sat Feb 26 16:53:57 CST 2011 
root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL i386

>dmesg -a|grep -i usb 
 ohci0: <nVidia> mem 0xfe02f000-0xfe02ffff at device 2.0 on pci0 
 usbus0: <nVidia> on ohci0 
 ehci0: <NVIDIA> mem 0xfe02e000-0xfe02e0ff at device 2.1 on pci0 
 usbus1: EHCI version 1.0 
 usbus1: <NVIDIA> on ehci0 
 usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0 
 usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0 
 ugen0.1: <nVidia> at usbus0 
 uhub0: <nVidia> on usbus0 
 ugen1.1: <nVidia> at usbus1 
 uhub1: <nVidia> on usbus1 
 Root mount waiting for: usbus1 
 Root mount waiting for: usbus1 
 Root mount waiting for: usbus1 
 Root mount waiting for: usbus1 
 Root mount waiting for: usbus1 
 ugen0.2: <vendor> at usbus0 
 ugen1.2: <vendor> at usbus1 
 ugen1.2: <vendor> at usbus1 (disconnected) 
 ugen1.2: <vendor> at usbus1
```

Sincerely!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 17, 2011)

A recent post had the disk "solved" by having its own power supply rather than power from the usb ports.  May that be the case? Otherwise, post more information?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2011)

Make sure umass(4) is loaded before plugging the stick in.

Do a `$ tail -f /var/log/messages` and stick it in. Watch the messages. If it's not recognized post those messages here.


----------



## jem (Aug 17, 2011)

Try this:
`# usbconfig list`

That might give you a clue what's going on.


----------



## sw2wolf (Aug 18, 2011)

```
>sudo usbconfig list
Password:
ugen0.1: <OHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen0.2: <USB Reader vendor 0x058f> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.2: <USB Flash Memory vendor 0x0930> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON

>tail -f /var/log/messages
...
Aug 18 08:10:51 mybsd sudo:  sw2wolf : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/usr/home/sw2wolf ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/usbconfig list
Aug 18 08:12:47 mybsd kernel: ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0930> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Aug 18 08:13:13 mybsd root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0930 product 0x6545 bus uhub1
Aug 18 08:13:13 mybsd kernel: ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0930> at usbus1
```

It seems my freebsd cannot know my USB device which is a 2GB disk.


----------



## Magneto (Aug 18, 2011)

`# usbconfig`


----------



## sw2wolf (Aug 20, 2011)

Today i tried the same USB disk on linux.


```
%uname -a
Linux myarch 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 6 16:49:00 CEST 2011 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

%sudo mount /dev/[color="Red"]sdf[/color] /media/usbdisk                     
%mount
...
/dev/sdf on /media/usbdisk type [color="Red"]vfat[/color] (rw)
...
```

Then i can use it normally !


----------

